# Corydoras not scavengers????



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

On corydoras world it says cories are not scavengers and should not be treated as them?? Whats the truth? I use mine as scavengers and I supplement them with other things. Do they just mean not to *only* have them as scavengers?... 
http://www.corydorasworld.com/modules.php?name=Encyclopedia&op=content&tid=2


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

What it means is that cories need to be supplemented with comercial food products just the same as all other community fish. Even though cories eat the food that falls to the bottom, they won't go digging up the whole substrate just to look for a small morsal. Cories are only sometimes refered to as scavengers simply because they eat the food that falls to the bottom, but then again so do most fish. :lol:


----------



## CoryOto (Oct 17, 2008)

*Don't forget to feed the Cories!*

Right. It means they should not be left only to scavenge for their food from others' left overs, but that they should be fed directly too, such as sinking tablets or shrimp pellets.


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

Thank you for your input CoryOto but this thread is almost 4 yrs old so most likely the original poster won't even see it.


----------



## CoryOto (Oct 17, 2008)

Sorry, I didn't even look at the dates. I posted something about Cories, and a list of related postings came up at the bottom afterwards, so I looked at and replied to one.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Oh, so THAT's how this keeps happening.


----------

